# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold windy weather and the change from fishing to hunting kept most fisherman 
off the lake this past week. Prior to that, fisherman were reporting fairly 
good fishing in the traditional fall spots. The better areas this time of year 
for walleyes is rocky points and the bridge areas. Some of the better spots 
include the bridges of Hwy 20, Hwy 57, Six Mile, & the Mauvee Coulee. Other 
traditional fall spots include the Storm Sewer area, Foughty's Point, Five 
Crows, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Bud Point, Doc Hagens, Patience Point, 
and the Golden Highway. Try jigging, running bottom bouncers with spinners, 
or trolling or pitching cranks. Pike this time of year are caught along with 
the walleyes in most areas. White bass fishing remains slow as does the perch 
fishing. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

